# 2 Cylinder, In-Line Gas Engine: Drawings Search



## BronxFigs (Jun 9, 2013)

The "HK Motoren" site shows a prototype, R2A1, 100cc air-cooled, gas engine.  I would like to purchase the drawings.  I tried contacting the company, and asked if plans were available, but I have received no reply.

I like the "look" of the outside-the-crankcase camshaft, engine size, etc.  In lieu of these exact engine drawings, is there anything out there - plan-wise - that comes close to this design, and,  that can be purchased, adapted, etc.?  This engine looks like a bar-stock design.

Any help locating this type/size engine would be appreciated.  CAD-Jung shows an Inline-2, but i don't know if it will come close to the R2A1 design by Holger Kemmler




Frank


----------



## cidrontmg (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't see their "HK Motoren" showing/selling as drawings. There's lots of machinery tools, ready-built engines, spare parts, etc. But no drawings. Or maybe, their house is under water... Germany (and Czech Rep., Hungary, etc.) had seen record floods. And it seems to be continuing, in south Germany at least, more rain.


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 10, 2013)

HK Motoren make engines they don't supply drawings and as said the floods in Germany and that part of Europe are causeing problems.

_"Welcome to the website of_
_HK - engines._

_Nice that you found your way to us. You will find numerous information about *our handcrafted model engines*._

_You can also find out about the current projects of HK Motors and actively participate in the development of the forum._

_Furthermore, we offer a parts service and repair, and the restoration of car engines. We also manufacture special parts for classic cars and racing engines._

_If you are interested in an engine, a special engine request, a component, or service your engine, we would appreciate if you contact us._

_For questions about our current projects and motors, you can use the forum."_

If you want to make something that looks like it then take a Nemett Bobcat, double the sizes and redesign the crankcase so it's square not rectangular and that will give 120cc and put the cam shaft outside the case. It will also do away with that ugly airbox on the side of the engine.


----------



## BronxFigs (Jun 10, 2013)

Jasonb...

After posting the request, it occurred to me that maybe the "Bobcat", or,  even a re-vamp of the Randall Cox "Open Column Six" might be adaptable to this kind of set-up.

You guys are right.  I don't think they sell drawings.  Thanks for the help and suggestions.


Frank


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 10, 2013)

Randel did do a twin before he did the six so quite doable. And as I have said before Malcom Stride's 7.5cc cylinder/piston/head was designed to be used in many configurations

If you divide the Bobcat metric dimensions by 16 that will give you fractions and 1 1/4" stroke (20/16) x 1 3/8" bore (22/16) and  62cc or 3.8cu in


----------



## BronxFigs (Jun 11, 2013)

Jason....

Thanks again for all the alternative inline twin engines.

After some checking, I have found out that Chuck Fellows has done a 2 cylinder inline, and of course your suggestions add to the options.  Thanks for doing some of the math for me.


Frank


----------

